# is it legal to kill animals by hand?



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Sep 27, 2006)

do you need a license if you were going to kill game with your bare hands?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Are you related to Mr. Duffy?


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Only if you're Chuck Norris.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Are you related to Mr. Duffy?


:lol: 




...Why not Chuck Norris does!


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

RYANINMICHIGAN said:


> do you need a license if you were going to kill game with your bare hands?


ONLY if you use a DNR sanctioned choke-hold or ninjitsu death blow. Any other tactic will find you at the business end of a heavy fine, and possible embarrassment from not being able to kick a raccoon's ass. Good luck, young soldier. We're pulling for you!:coolgleam


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that you can use Rex Quan Do.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Are you related to Mr. Duffy?


:lol: :lol: My first thoughts as well.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

To fall under ManLaw part C compliance hand-to-hand mortal combat between man and beast must be sanctioned by a widely accepted governing body - the "WWE" or "www.PartyMidgets.net" for example. Furthermore any injuries or death on the part of the human participant may be aired on a nationally syndicated "clip-show" purveying the idiocy of the recorded scenario so that it may be met with ridicule by the general public, thus shaming the family and all known acquaintances of said participant.

Use of concealed weapons is strictly prohibited in most cases. The exception being that a kick-**** broadsword may be concealed on one's person if the animal foe in question is of the pachyderm or rhinoceros variety.


----------



## fishergirltc (May 30, 2006)

RYANINMICHIGAN said:


> do you need a license if you were going to kill game with your bare hands?


Can I just ask what game you are planning on killing with your bare hands? I'm just curious.... Seems like I might be missing out. Sometimes I see squirrels out my window at work and it would be nice if I could just go outside and strangle them. :lol:


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Sep 27, 2006)

fishergirltc said:


> Can I just ask what game you are planning on killing with your bare hands? I'm just curious.... Seems like I might be missing out. Sometimes I see squirrels out my window at work and it would be nice if I could just go outside and strangle them. :lol:


Oh well I have already been doing it. I just wanted to know if it was legal. I have killed squirrels, a rabbit, some fish (i know I know not hunting fishing) I want to move into yotes and mabye even a dear...


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Sep 27, 2006)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Are you related to Mr. Duffy?


who's Mr. Duffy


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

I choked a chicken....does that count?


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

RYANINMICHIGAN said:


> Oh well I have already been doing it. I just wanted to know if it was legal. I have killed squirrels, a rabbit, some fish (i know I know not hunting fishing) I want to move into yotes and mabye even a dear...


Please stop pulling!!! It really is starting to hurt!:lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I don't believe fish with your hands is legal.

I would bet the others aren't either.

Please film the yote when he sinks his teeth into your arm or hand, grasshopper


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

RYANINMICHIGAN said:


> Oh well I have already been doing it. I just wanted to know if it was legal. I have killed squirrels, a rabbit, some fish (i know I know not hunting fishing) I want to move into yotes and mabye even a dear...


 If you want to kill a yote with your bare hands, I for one would pay to see it...I'd suggest at least using chineese finger cuffs on it,but that's just me:evil:


----------



## dabarra3 (Nov 19, 2005)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> I choked a chicken....does that count?


only if it wasn't your own


----------



## devo024 (Nov 10, 2005)

Would the vulcan death grip be ok to use also??

What about if you were filled with "the force" and could strangle things like Darth Vader, but then you wouldn't have to get too close.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

This should be in the comedy forum!!!!:lol:


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

For the soul purpose of not receiving a strike or being banned I will refrain from typing what is going through my thoughts right now.

Ganzer


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

It is legal but the coyotes jersey must be tied down as to not allow it to be pulled over his head while you two are fighting. You will still get some time in the box though.


----------

